# deep dropping



## spinealigner

After a lot of success deep dropping down in the keys I am getting the itch to do it at home. We found our spots in the keys in 6-700 feet of water over hard and muddy bottom. I was wondering if anyone has had any success with tiles, snowy's and such. I don't even know if these species are in the northern gulf. I can't see why not seeing water temp at those depths is the same. I fish out of Destin and am wondering where to start looking. Seeing these fish really don't like big structure to live on the bottom I really don't know where to start looking. Any suggestion?


----------



## atlantacapt

Go out towards the nipple. I ran over a nice break a few months ago SE of the nipple in 750 feet. Loked good. Also, there are some good rocks of the ozark in 400 ft which should be productive...


----------



## spinealigner

Thanks for the reply. What kind of luck have you had with deep dropping in those areas? Species etc.


----------



## reelfinatical

carry a lot of extra lead for the areas near the Ozark - lol - current seems to be rippingfast7/10 times we go out there


----------



## Travis Gill

They do live around here


----------



## Chris Couture

From what a friend who deep drops a lot told me, the deep droping fishing has sucked this year. Nothing like last year when they were pulling up "record" fish (on electrics so they didn't qualify). This year he said it looks like a long liner came in and wiped out all his "usually productive" spots.



Not sure what to make of it but he said the spots used to be filled up with big Tile's and Snowy's... Nothing now..


----------



## Deeplines

Check out these post. Most of them are deep dropping. 

http://fishthebridge.com/fishingforum/Search1-2-1.aspx?SessionID=vqn04nb5hn4lewjbp4cg2u45&SortBy=1&SortOrder=1


----------



## Mullethead

I have been dabbling around with deep droping - Found some golden tilefish in the mud banks NW of the dumping grounds - 600 - 800 feet. Have caught other Tile file species (grey I think) fishing rocks 300- 400. 

I have yet to dial in on any relaible yellow edge or snowy group spots.

Neverseen anyqueen snapper up here that I seein the deep droping reports from the keys or SE FL.

The guys fishing off LA get barrel Fish around the deep (>1000 feet)oil rigs.

Be sure to report any catches ! 

Mullethead


----------



## Boardfeet

Yellow Edge Grouper...



















:hungry


----------



## fishyfingers

I plan to go out and try deep-dropping this week if the weather cooperates. I can't find the dumping grounds on any of my maps. Does anyone have some good numbers to get me close to the area. Thanks.


----------



## countryjwh

my brother caught the state record barrel fish last year out of dauphin island. we catch yellow edge snowies tilefish barrel fish and long finned sea bass. i will try and find pics of our deep drop trips.


----------



## reelfinatical

> *fishyfingers (9/21/2008)* I can't find the dumping grounds on any of my maps. Does anyone have some good numbers to get me close to the area. Thanks.


There isa number in Supermap for Dumping Grounds - I've never been out there so I can't confirm or deny this number.<DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSTitle>DUMPING GROUNDS (1680 to over 1750' of water, 67nm from PCola, 77nm from Destin)</DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle>N 029 22.826 
W 087 15.863</DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle></DIV><DIV class=olLayerGeoRSSSubtitle></DIV>


----------



## spinealigner

The replies sound pretty encouraging regarding deep dropping for different species in the area. Never considered world record potential considering most people now use electric gear. We only use conventional gear and the deepest we have tried is around 700'. I know, that is a lot of reeling but if you want you can tag team it and plus pushing a buttom just doesn't do much for me.


----------



## Travis Gill

Check out some of the reports JHOGUE has posted from the Hog Wild, they crushed em all summer


----------



## countryjwh

heres a pic from our last trip last year. problems this year has yet to let us get out but we still gonna try


----------



## spinealigner

That's a nice haul of fish. For the yellow edge grouper,do they prefer the same type of bottom structure asthe gags and reds? Trying to target these type of fish but really don't know what is required on the bottom as far as terrain or structure to hold these type of groupers.


----------

